

Hans Zimmers brilliant composition for the universe in Interstellar - benjaminva
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2014/11/interstellar_score_hans_zimmer_composes_music_for_the_universe_brilliantly.html

======
Bahamut
"Zimmer, the prolific film composer and longtime Nolan collaborator probably
most famous for devising the “BRAAAM” brass hits in Inception"

Really Slate?

